# So when does CC get a .cc domain name?



## HJ (31 Mar 2010)

So when does CC get a .cc domain name? Are you waiting until after we get the next CC kit order with the .net domain name 

All the cycling sites are doing it...


----------



## Coco (31 Mar 2010)

When I let them


----------

